# Problems accessing PC from Mac



## ecosse011172 (May 4, 2005)

Hi, I just switched and have a G4 iBook, 1.2GHz,60GB, Superdrive, BT, Airport Extreme and Tiger installed.

I'm trying to access my PC from my Mac. I have done the following. Switched off firewall on Windows.
Setup workgroup and shared the relevant folders.
Tried to connect using Finder->Go-> Connect to Server

I add teh IP address, my Windows user name and password (same as Mac anyway) but it complains about the name or password. I can see the machine under My home directory-> Network but cannot connect.
 I get the same error every time : "Could not connect to server beause the name or password is not correct"
I can ping the machine but can't connect.

Thanks in advance


----------



## egon (May 4, 2005)

Perhaps this page might offer a few solutions:

http://www.christers.net/networking/OSX-Stuff.htm

Particularly the section 'Samba: File-Sharing with Windows'.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 4, 2005)

Did you try to share the folders on your windows box without any restriction? That means read and write permission for anyone. If not, try this and leave the password field blank when you try to access the pc using Apple+K and smb//com.pu.ter.ip
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## ecosse011172 (May 4, 2005)

Danke Zammy

Heute abend werde ich es probieren.

Sorry about my poor German!


----------



## The Ghost (May 4, 2005)

Open Directory Access utility and make sure the SMB/CIFS box is checked. Then, double click on this line, and make sure your Mac and PC are in the same workgroup.


----------



## olivier.marian (May 10, 2005)

Hello,
had the same problem 10 days ago: Solved it this way (maybe not the best solution but worked for me)

- on the PC, I created a user 
login mini
pwd mini
and i grant him admin rights

- then on the mac when you try to connect use this user. It should work.

PS to create a user, right click on the computer icon on your desktop, choose manage, then go to users and groups. Post bacl if your have troubles.

Hope this helps.

Olivier


----------



## olivier.marian (May 11, 2005)

You'll find some information in this document, p18
http://www.macworld.com/2005/04/downloads/macminibg.pdf


----------



## ftapsoba (May 21, 2005)

Hi there,
I'm a new mac user so new to this forum.
I have the same problem accessing my windows sharing from my mac 
(PB G4 1.33ghz). When I try "connect to server" I always have the same problem "could not connect to server because the name or password is not correct".
On my mac the windows file sharing and personal file sharing are active. In the directory access, smb is active and the workgroup is the same as my XP pro.
I really don't know what's going wrong, cause I can access my mac from the PC.
Thanks for your help


----------



## ftapsoba (May 21, 2005)

Hi there,
I'm a new mac user so new to this forum.
I have the same problem accessing my windows sharing from my mac 
(PB G4 1.33ghz). When I try "connect to server" I always have the same problem "could not connect to server because the name or password is not correct". 
On my mac the windows file sharing and personal file sharing are active. In the directory access, smb is active and the workgroup is the same as my XP pro.
I really don't know what's going wrong, cause I can access my mac from the PC.
Thanks for your help


----------



## nixgeek (May 21, 2005)

On the PC, does the user account have a password?  If there's no password, then you won't be able to access the share supplied by the Windows PC.  Microsoft prevents Windows XP from sharing to its local accounts (or domain accounts if on a domain) that do not have a password set.  It's a security measure (if you can believe that on XP ).

Once you set a password on that local XP account, once you try and access the windows share from the mac and it prompts you for a username and password (for access to the share), type in a username and password that is a local account on the XP machine and you should be good to go.


----------



## ftapsoba (May 23, 2005)

Hi nixgeek,
On the pc, all the users have a password account. The fact is that when I use cmd+K to connect to the PC, the mac doesn't prompt me for a username/password,  it always give me the message "could not connect to server because the name or password is not correct", that's my problem. One more think, I have a windows 2k domain.
thanks


----------



## krmilkman (May 23, 2005)

I have had extremely easy work of accesing cross platform files and folders with this program: "SharePoints" you can obtain a copy from:

http://www.horneware.com/

I use it on OSX 10.3.9 and my pc's can access the mac with ease. So can my Macs using OS9.

It may help. However I don't know if there is a version for OSX 10.4 yet, but I am quite sure he is working on it.

Milkman.


----------



## krmilkman (May 23, 2005)

Just realized that "SharePoints" may not help your perticular problem from the XP side. However, it sure is an easy app for sharing OSX content!

Milkman


----------

